# Annoyed by the Florida Toll Authority and Thrifty Car Rental



## Janann (May 23, 2013)

I was in Orlando a couple months ago, and knew that I would be on the toll road going to and from the airport.  I brought my little bag of quarters, and dutifully tossed or handed them over at each toll booth.  I absolutely did not run any booths.  Yesterday I got the dreaded letter from Thrifty Car Rental that told me that I was being charged $0.75 by the Toll Authority for the missed toll, and Thrifty was charging a $15 administrative fee.  The time and day of the toll are accurate.  They were nice enough to tell me that they had already hit my credit card for $15.75.

I realize there is very little hope of undoing this, since it is Thrifty that was charged for the toll, not me.  Thrifty doesn't have any motivation to contact the Toll Authority and challenge a $0.75 charge.

Has anyone ever had any success in getting one of these charges cancelled?  Its only $15.75, but its the principal of the thing.  I'm stuck, and Thrifty knows it.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 23, 2013)

Janann said:


> I was in Orlando a couple months ago, and knew that I would be on the toll road going to and from the airport.  I brought my little bag of quarters, and dutifully tossed or handed them over at each toll booth.  I absolutely did not run any booths.  Yesterday I got the dreaded letter from Thrifty Car Rental that told me that I was being charged $0.75 by the Toll Authority for the missed toll, and Thrifty was charging a $15 administrative fee.  The time and day of the toll are accurate.  They were nice enough to tell me that they had already hit my credit card for $15.75.
> 
> I realize there is very little hope of undoing this, since it is Thrifty that was charged for the toll, not me.  Thrifty doesn't have any motivation to contact the Toll Authority and challenge a $0.75 charge.
> 
> Has anyone ever had any success in getting one of these charges cancelled?  Its only $15.75, but its the principal of the thing.  I'm stuck, and Thrifty knows it.



Janann,

You're not alone.  See Getting a Rental Car? Watch for Toll Charges Charged to Your Credit Card - by Connie Prater/ Taking Charge a CreditCards.com Blog

Some readers suggested disputing the charge with your credit card company.

Good Luck.

Richard


----------



## Sea Six (May 23, 2013)

Janann said:


> I absolutely did not run any booths.



Wouldn't you love to see the video?


----------



## Big Matt (May 25, 2013)

I had this happen to me, but I know I wasn't on the toll road at that time.  I disputed it, and a couple days later Thrifty contacted me and let me know that it was an error and it was removed.  They have to show a photo of your car running the toll for proof.  Otherwise dispute it.


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (May 25, 2013)

Living in Orlando, I know for a fact that if a driver goes through a toll without paying, the Orlando Expressway Authority will take a photo of the car's license, and send it to the owner. That's the only way Thrifty pins it to the renter.

TS


----------



## Big Matt (May 26, 2013)

Exactly.  That's why you should dispute it.  When it happened to me, Thrifty must have made a clerical error on their end.  It's worth a try.  Thrifty must have hundreds of these happen each week.



simpsontruckdriver said:


> Living in Orlando, I know for a fact that if a driver goes through a toll without paying, the Orlando Expressway Authority will take a photo of the car's license, and send it to the owner. That's the only way Thrifty pins it to the renter.
> 
> TS


----------



## hjtug (May 26, 2013)

A couple of years ago we used a Hertz rental car in Florida and to drive from Virginia to there and back.  We did not use any toll roads.  After we returned home I noticed a charge on my credit card from a company called PlatPass.  When I investigated I found that it is a company that was hired by Hertz to collect automatic tolls incurred by Hertz customers.  The tolls in question supposedly were incurred during the time of our rental but at toll plazas in NY and NJ.  When I contacted PlatePass they cheerfully refunded the charges.  When I asked what could have gone wrong all the representative could say was that the vehicle's transponder would be checked for problems.

Review your credit card statements.


----------



## pedro47 (May 27, 2013)

Not to change the subject about tolls in FL.  But toll roads are coming back to Virginia next year.


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (May 27, 2013)

I used to be a truck driver, so I still read news related to the truck driving industry. This is the Owner Operator/Independent Driver Association (OOIDA) story about Virgina's efforts to toll VA's interstates:

Yes, Virginia, there is a Supreme Court

Tolls are basically double-taxation for everyone. The VA Supreme Court said adding tolls = increasing taxes, the VA Constitution says only those elected can impose taxes. VDOT is not elected, so they are not allowed to impose/raise taxes (tolls). Even though this mainly goes for a couple tolled tunnels, it could have a wide impact on all efforts to toll VA interstates.

TS


----------



## Thrifty Car Rental (May 28, 2013)

*Annoyed by Florida Toll Authority*

We would like to help you resolve this matter.  Please call Thrifty’s Ops Admin Department from 9 AM to 5 PM Mon – Friday at 1-877-283-0898.


----------



## csxjohn (May 28, 2013)

Thrifty Car Rental said:


> We would like to help you resolve this matter.  Please call Thrifty’s Ops Admin Department from 9 AM to 5 PM Mon – Friday at 1-877-283-0898.



I like it, Thrifty's first post is reaching out trying to help someone.

That number comes up to Thrifty Car Rental in NY, NY.

Unless someone is playing a hoax---I'm always suspicious.


----------



## littlestar (May 28, 2013)

My sister had the same thing happen to her 2 months after our Orlando trip. The day she supposedly ran it she was at the resort all day and never drove anywhere!  this was a rental with Dollar.


----------



## Janann (May 29, 2013)

A couple days ago I called the phone number on the letter, spent over 10 minutes on hold, and gave up without talking to anyone.  I called the number shown above in the post from Thrifty, navigated the voice response system, and talked to someone.  Thrifty is going to order a picture (video?) of the car passing through the toll booth, and we'll see what shows up in the picture.  It takes 4-6 weeks for Thrifty to get the picture.

I appreciate Thrifty's effort to contact me, but still...$15?


----------



## bogey21 (May 30, 2013)

Janann said:


> I was in Orlando a couple months ago, and knew that I would be on the toll road going to and from the airport.  I brought my little bag of quarters, and dutifully *tossed* or handed them over at each toll booth.



My guess is that when you *tossed* your quarters one of them either didn't register or didn't register until after you had your picture taken as a non payer.  I know I always wait for confirmation that the toll was paid before going forward.

George


----------



## silverfox82 (May 30, 2013)

I live in NY but visit FL often, sometimes driving and sometimes flying and renting a car. I have a portable sunpass and bring it with me, when renting you are supposed to call them to add the rental car plate to your account for the rental period. Unlike ezpass they do charge for the transponder but it is worth it for me.


----------



## Sea Six (May 30, 2013)

silverfox82 said:


> I live in NY but visit FL often, sometimes driving and sometimes flying and renting a car. I have a portable sunpass and bring it with me, when renting you are supposed to call them to add the rental car plate to your account for the rental period. Unlike ezpass they do charge for the transponder but it is worth it for me.



Me too.  No tolls where I live, but owning the transponder makes life easier for me when I travel to parts of FL that have tolls, especially Orlando.  You can get a transponder at any Publix grocery store.  $5 for the one that only stays in 1 assigned car, or $25 for the portable one that can be mounted in any car.  All you have to do is log in to the website to add or cancel cars assigned to the transponder, which you would do for a rental.  Also, need to provide a credit card so your balance can be maintained as you dip below a minimum threshold level ($10).  We keep ours in the console and stick it on the windshield when we need it.  It's nice to zip through the toll gates without getting in line, and they can also be used to pay for airport parking in most larger airports.


----------

